# Tha Grammys 2016



## vickyNightowl (Feb 15, 2016)

I will be watching the whole thing tomorrow some time.

Lady Gaga paid triibute to David Bowie and did an amazing job.

Anyone else watch?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, I watched it.  The tribute to Bowie was nice!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 16, 2016)

RuthJD said:


> Yes, I watched it.  The tribute to Bowie was nice!



Not an amazing show,I was disapointed.

Notable moments:

Lady Gaga
Bieber with Skrilex
Pitbull
Swift opening and speech.

It wasn't an amazing show.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 17, 2016)

I just watch it for the red carpet and then go on to something else


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 17, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I just watch it for the red carpet and then go on to something else




I taped it because my daughter was a guest..........not even a glimpse of her. This is one she sent me later. She was in a corporate box far away from the entertainers.


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 17, 2016)

oops........sorry for the double pics.


----------



## Linda (Feb 17, 2016)

How nice mitchezz.  Your daughter had a great view it looks like.  Did she enjoy herself?  I bet so.


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 18, 2016)

Linda said:


> How nice mitchezz.  Your daughter had a great view it looks like.  Did she enjoy herself?  I bet so.



Yes, she did Thanks Linda. Apparently they could get up and move around and eat and drink which is forbidden downstairs.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 18, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Yes, she did Thanks Linda. Apparently they could get up and move around and eat and drink which is forbidden downstairs.



Your daughter is gorgeous, Mitchezz!


----------

